# Upgrade problem with p5 packages



## Pipo (Mar 13, 2015)

Far from being an expert, I am stuck. With upgrading ports FreeBSD 10, using first `portsnap fetch update`. Then reinstall all outdated packages, it installs fine. Except all my p5 packages. For all I am getting "some ports failed." What am I missing?


----------



## hukadan (Mar 14, 2015)

> What am I missing?


I don't know what you are missing. But I know we really are missing some error messages and clear description of the steps you followed. Could you please post the commands you used and the associated error messages ?


----------



## Pipo (Mar 14, 2015)

This is one of the error messages. In total I have 19. All p5. I could install the missing Perl modules, but there are hundreds.

```
Now updating p5-IO-Tty ..
Installing FreeBSD ports p5-IO-Tty ..

cd /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty && make reinstall
===> Installing for p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1
===> p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.18.4 - found
===> Registering installation for p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/IO::pty.3.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/IO::Tty.3.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/IO::Tty::Constant.3.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.18/IO/Pty.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.18/IO/Tty.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.18/IO/Tty/Constant.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.18/auto/IO/Tty/Tty.so: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty

.. some ports failed
```


----------



## hukadan (Mar 15, 2015)

Given your output, I seems that you have not updated your ports for a while. When was your last update (it seems it was before 26 Nov 2014 at least given your devel/p5-IO-Tty version) ? Have you read all the entries of the UPDATING file before upgrading your ports ? For examples, the following entries could be relevant :

```
20141127:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/perl5.*
  AUTHOR: mat@FreeBSD.org

  There was a nasty bug introduced in the update below, it was introduced in
  SVN revision 373476 and corrected in 373485.  If you get errors looking like
  this one:

  ===>  Registering installation for p5-Params-Util-1.07_1 as automatic
  pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/devel/p5-Params-Util/work/stage/usr/local/./usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/auto/Params/Util/.packlist): No such file or directory
  *** [fake-pkg] Error code 74

  You will have to wipe your ports tree clean.  If using portsnap, with:

  portsnap extract

  If using subversion:

  svn revert -R

...

20141126:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/perl5.*
  AUTHOR: mat@FreeBSD.org

  The directories where Perl modules are installed has changed.  All
  affected ports' PORTREVISION have been bumped, so upgrading should
  be as painless as possible.  The old directories have been kept in
  the default Perl @INC to make it even more painless.

  The default Perl has been switched to lang/perl5.18.  These examples
  are for switching from lang/perl5.16, if you are running a different
  version, replace lang/perl5.16 with the origin of the Perl you have
  installed.

  Binary package users:

  # pkg upgrade -f

  Portupgrade users:
  0) Fix pkgdb.db (for safety):
  pkgdb -Ff

  1) Reinstall new version of Perl (5.18):
  portupgrade -o lang/perl5.18 -f lang/perl5.16

  2) Reinstall everything that depends on Perl:
  portupgrade -fr lang/perl5.18

  Portmaster users:
  portmaster -o lang/perl5.18 lang/perl5.16

  Conservative:
  portmaster p5-

  Comprehensive (but perhaps overkill):
  portmaster -r perl5-

  Note: If the "perl5-" glob matches more than one port you will need to specify
  the name of the installed Perl package explicitly.  You can get its name
  by running: pkg info perl5
```


----------



## Pipo (Mar 15, 2015)

I have run `portsnap fetch update` two days ago as mentioned. But only updating a few packages. This time I have run `portsnap extract`. The log is different, but the result the same. Now running perl 5.18.4. No idea what my previous version was. 

Checked some files and found them on a different location. 


```
Now updating p5-IO-Tty ..
Installing FreeBSD ports p5-IO-Tty ..

cd /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty && make reinstall
===> License ART10 GPLv1 accepted by the user
===> p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1 for building
===> Extracting for p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for IO-Tty-1.12.tar.gz.
===> Patching for p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1
===> p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.18.4 - found
===> Configuring for p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1
Now let's see what we can find out about your system
(logfiles of failing tests are available in the conf/ dir)...
Looking for _getpty()...... not found.
Looking for getpt()........ not found.
Looking for grantpt()...... FOUND.
Looking for openpty()...... FOUND.
Looking for posix_openpt(). FOUND.
Looking for ptsname()...... FOUND.
Looking for ptsname_r().... not found.
Looking for sigaction().... FOUND.
Looking for strlcpy()...... FOUND.
Looking for ttyname()...... FOUND.
Looking for unlockpt()..... FOUND.
Looking for libutil.h...... FOUND.
Looking for pty.h.......... not found.
Looking for sys/pty.h...... not found.
Looking for sys/ptyio.h.... not found.
Looking for sys/stropts.h.. not found.
Looking for termio.h....... not found.
Looking for termios.h...... FOUND.
Looking for util.h......... not found.
Checking which symbols compile OK...
(sorry for the tedious check, but some systems have not too clean
header files, to say the least; '+' means OK, '-' means not defined
and '*' has compile problems...)
+B0 +B110 +B115200 +B1200 +B134 +B150 -B153600 +B1800 +B19200 +B200 +B230400 +B2400 +B300 -B307200 +B38400 +B460800 +B4800 +B50 +B57600 +B600 +B75 +B76800 +B9600 +BRKINT -BS0 -BS1 -BSDLY -CBAUD -CBAUDEXT +CBRK +CCTS_OFLOW -CDEL +CDSUSP +CEOF +CEOL -CEOL2 +CEOT +CERASE -CESC +CFLUSH -CIBAUD -CIBAUDEXT +CINTR +CKILL +CLNEXT +CLOCAL -CNSWTCH -CNUL +CQUIT -CR0 -CR1 -CR2 -CR3 -CRDLY +CREAD +CRPRNT +CRTSCTS -CRTSXOFF +CRTS_IFLOW +CS5 +CS6 +CS7 +CS8 +CSIZE +CSTART +CSTOP +CSTOPB +CSUSP -CSWTCH +CWERASE -DEFECHO -DIOC -DIOCGETP -DIOCSETP -DOSMODE +ECHO +ECHOCTL +ECHOE +ECHOK +ECHOKE +ECHONL +ECHOPRT +EXTA +EXTB -FF0 -FF1 -FFDLY -FIORDCHK +FLUSHO +HUPCL +ICANON +ICRNL +IEXTEN +IGNBRK +IGNCR +IGNPAR +IMAXBEL +INLCR +INPCK +ISIG +ISTRIP -IUCLC +IXANY +IXOFF +IXON -KBENABLED -LDCHG -LDCLOSE -LDDMAP -LDEMAP -LDGETT -LDGMAP -LDIOC -LDNMAP -LDOPEN -LDSETT -LDSMAP -LOBLK +NCCS -NL0 -NL1 -NLDLY +NOFLSH +OCRNL -OFDEL -OFILL -OLCUC +ONLCR +ONLRET +ONOCR +OPOST -PAGEOUT +PARENB -PAREXT +PARMRK +PARODD +PENDIN -RCV1EN -RTS_TOG +TAB0 -TAB1 -TAB2 +TAB3 +TABDLY -TCDSET -TCFLSH -TCGETA -TCGETS +TCIFLUSH +TCIOFF +TCIOFLUSH +TCION +TCOFLUSH +TCOOFF +TCOON +TCSADRAIN +TCSAFLUSH +TCSANOW -TCSBRK -TCSETA -TCSETAF -TCSETAW -TCSETCTTY -TCSETS -TCSETSF -TCSETSW -TCXONC -TERM_D40 -TERM_D42 -TERM_H45 -TERM_NONE -TERM_TEC -TERM_TEX -TERM_V10 -TERM_V61 +TIOCCBRK +TIOCCDTR +TIOCCONS +TIOCEXCL +TIOCFLUSH -TIOCGETC +TIOCGETD -TIOCGETP -TIOCGLTC +TIOCGPGRP +TIOCGSID -TIOCGSOFTCAR +TIOCGWINSZ -TIOCHPCL -TIOCKBOF -TIOCKBON -TIOCLBIC -TIOCLBIS -TIOCLGET -TIOCLSET +TIOCMBIC +TIOCMBIS +TIOCMGET +TIOCMSET +TIOCM_CAR +TIOCM_CD +TIOCM_CTS +TIOCM_DSR +TIOCM_DTR +TIOCM_LE +TIOCM_RI +TIOCM_RNG +TIOCM_RTS +TIOCM_SR +TIOCM_ST +TIOCNOTTY +TIOCNXCL +TIOCOUTQ -TIOCREMOTE +TIOCSBRK +TIOCSCTTY +TIOCSDTR -TIOCSETC +TIOCSETD -TIOCSETN -TIOCSETP -TIOCSIGNAL -TIOCSLTC +TIOCSPGRP -TIOCSSID -TIOCSSOFTCAR +TIOCSTART +TIOCSTI +TIOCSTOP +TIOCSWINSZ -TM_ANL -TM_CECHO -TM_CINVIS -TM_LCF -TM_NONE -TM_SET -TM_SNL +TOSTOP -VCEOF -VCEOL +VDISCARD +VDSUSP +VEOF +VEOL +VEOL2 +VERASE +VINTR +VKILL +VLNEXT +VMIN +VQUIT +VREPRINT +VSTART +VSTOP +VSUSP -VSWTCH -VT0 -VT1 -VTDLY +VTIME +VWERASE -WRAP -XCASE -XCLUDE -XMT1EN -XTABS

>>> Configuration looks good! <<<

Writing IO::Tty::Constant.pm...
DEFINE = -DHAVE_GRANTPT -DHAVE_LIBUTIL_H -DHAVE_OPENPTY -DHAVE_POSIX_OPENPT -DHAVE_PTSNAME -DHAVE_SIGACTION -DHAVE_STRLCPY -DHAVE_TERMIOS_H -DHAVE_TTYNAME -DHAVE_UNLOCKPT
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Writing Makefile for IO::Tty
Writing MYMETA.yml and MYMETA.json
===> Building for p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1
--- blib/lib/IO/.exists ---
--- blib/arch/.exists ---
--- blib/lib/auto/IO/Tty/.exists ---
--- blib/arch/auto/IO/Tty/.exists ---
--- blib/bin/.exists ---
--- blib/script/.exists ---
--- blib/man1/.exists ---
--- blib/man3/.exists ---
--- subdirs ---
--- Tty.c ---
--- pm_to_blib ---
--- blibdirs ---
--- Tty.bs ---
--- Tty.c ---
/usr/local/bin/perl5 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/ExtUtils/xsubpp -typemap /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/ExtUtils/typemap Tty.xs > Tty.xsc && mv Tty.xsc Tty.c
--- config ---
Running Mkbootstrap for IO::Tty ()
--- Tty.bs ---
chmod 644 Tty.bs
--- blib/arch/auto/IO/Tty/Tty.bs ---
cp Tty.bs blib/arch/auto/IO/Tty/Tty.bs
chmod 644 blib/arch/auto/IO/Tty/Tty.bs
--- pm_to_blib ---
Smartmatch is experimental at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/BSDPAN/ExtUtils/Packlist.pm line 218.
cp Tty.pm blib/lib/IO/Tty.pm
cp Pty.pm blib/lib/IO/Pty.pm
cp Tty/Constant.pm blib/lib/IO/Tty/Constant.pm
--- Tty.o ---
cc -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -DVERSION=\"1.12\" -DXS_VERSION=\"1.12\" -DPIC -fPIC "-I/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/mach/CORE" -DHAVE_GRANTPT -DHAVE_LIBUTIL_H -DHAVE_OPENPTY -DHAVE_POSIX_OPENPT -DHAVE_PTSNAME -DHAVE_SIGACTION -DHAVE_STRLCPY -DHAVE_TERMIOS_H -DHAVE_TTYNAME -DHAVE_UNLOCKPT Tty.c
--- blib/arch/auto/IO/Tty/Tty.so ---
rm -f blib/arch/auto/IO/Tty/Tty.so
cc -shared -L/usr/local/lib -fstack-protector Tty.o -o blib/arch/auto/IO/Tty/Tty.so -lutil
chmod 755 blib/arch/auto/IO/Tty/Tty.so
--- dynamic ---
--- linkext ---
--- pure_all ---
--- manifypods ---
Manifying blib/man3/IO::Pty.3
Manifying blib/man3/IO::Tty.3
Manifying blib/man3/IO::Tty::Constant.3
--- all ---
===> Staging for p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1
===> p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.18.4 - found
===> Generating temporary packing list
Manifying blib/man3/IO::Pty.3
Manifying blib/man3/IO::Tty.3
Manifying blib/man3/IO::Tty::Constant.3
Smartmatch is experimental at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/BSDPAN/ExtUtils/Packlist.pm line 218.
Files found in blib/arch: installing files in blib/lib into architecture dependent library tree
Installing /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/auto/IO/Tty/Tty.bs
Installing /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/auto/IO/Tty/Tty.so
Installing /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/IO/Tty.pm
Installing /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/IO/Pty.pm
Installing /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/IO/Tty/Constant.pm
Installing /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/man/man3/IO::Pty.3
Installing /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/man/man3/IO::Tty.3
Installing /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.18/man/man3/IO::Tty::Constant.3
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===> Installing for p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1
===> Registering installation for p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/IO::Pty.3.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/IO::Tty.3.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/IO::Tty::Constant.3.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.18/IO/Pty.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.18/IO/Tty.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.18/IO/Tty/Constant.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.18/auto/IO/Tty/Tty.so: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty

.. some ports failed
```


----------



## Chris_H (Mar 20, 2015)

Just on a hunch; why don't you try:
`cd /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty
make deinstall`
then, when it has finished (and while still in that directory), try
`make install clean`
As mentioned, to some degree in UPDATING, the [FreeBSD] Perl framework was completely re-worked. I'm guessing some of the old associations still intact on your system.

All the best.

--Chris


----------



## Pipo (Mar 21, 2015)

deinstall worked fine. Install caused new errors. 


```
===>  Installing for p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1
===>  p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.18.4 - found
===>  Checking if p5-IO-Tty already installed
===>  Registering installation for p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/IO::Pty.3.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/IO::Tty.3.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/IO::Tty::Constant.3.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.18/IO/Pty.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.18/IO/Tty.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.18/IO/Tty/Constant.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.18/auto/IO/Tty/Tty.so: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty
```

There is nothing old. First install (last year) was perl 5.18. I only ran `make install clean` for install perl.


----------



## Namrata Shivtarkar (May 8, 2015)

Not able to install modules p5-Expect, P5-IO-Tty, p5-IO-Stty, p5-Digest-MD5, p5-YAML in FreeBSD 10

I am facing similar issues installing Perl and Perl modules. When I try to install Perl 5.16 I get the following error:
	
	



```
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.16 
$ make install clean 
===> Installing for perl5.16-5.16.3_21 
===> Checking if perl5.16 already installed 
===> Switching to root credentials for 'install' target Password: 
===> Registering installation for perl5.16-5.16.3_21 Installing perl5.16-5.16.3_21... pkg-static: perl5.16-5.16.3_21 conflicts with perl5-5.16.3_4 (installs files into the same place). Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/a2p *** Error code 70

Stop. make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.16 *** Error code 1

Stop. make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.16 *** Error code 1

Stop. make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.16

there is no UPDATING file in /usr/ports/UPDATING
```
Then I did:
	
	



```
# portsnap fetch
# portsnap extract
```
Then I am trying to `make install clean` port p5-IO-Expect from `cd /usr/ports/lang/p5-Expect` for which I get the below error:
	
	



```
$ make install clean
===> p5-Expect-1.32 depends on package: p5-IO-Tty>=1.11 - not found
===> Verifying install for p5-IO-Tty>=1.11 in /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty
===> Installing for p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1
===> p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.16.3 - found
===> Checking if p5-IO-Tty already installed
===> Switching to root credentials for 'install' target
Password:
===> Registering installation for p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1 as automatic
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/IO::Pty.3.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/IO::Tty.3.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/IO::Tty::Constant.3.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/IO/Pty.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/IO/Tty.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/IO/Tty/Constant.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/auto/IO/Tty/Tty.so: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74
Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/p5-Expect
```
I also did
	
	



```
portsnap fetch update
make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster install clean
portmaster -aftd
```
And then when I try to install p5-IO-Tty from /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty then I get below error:
	
	



```
$ make install clean
===> Installing for p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1
===> p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.16.3 - found
===> Checking if p5-IO-Tty already installed
===> Switching to root credentials for 'install' target
Password:
===> Registering installation for p5-IO-Tty-1.12_1
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/IO::Pty.3.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/IO::Tty.3.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3/IO::Tty::Constant.3.gz: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/IO/Pty.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/IO/Tty.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/IO/Tty/Constant.pm: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.16/auto/IO/Tty/Tty.so: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74
Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-IO-Tty
```
Can anyone help please?


----------

